# Diablo 3: Offline-Modus gefordert - Kanadier startet Online-Petition



## FrankMoers (2. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Offline-Modus gefordert - Kanadier startet Online-Petition * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Offline-Modus gefordert - Kanadier startet Online-Petition


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

Hier ist auch noch eine andere Petition: http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/diablo3complaint

Diese hat schon über 20.000.


----------



## Artemisj (2. Juni 2012)

nette idee. wird sich aber wohl kaum durchsetzen


----------



## MarauderShields (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn die das jucken würde das Leute einen offline Modus wollen hätten sie den von Anfang an Eingebaut. Ist ja wohl nichts neues das nicht alle mit DRM zufrieden sind.


----------



## maho1973 (2. Juni 2012)

Eine äußerst vernünftige Aktion! - Denn: Login-Probleme, gleich welcher Art und die ganzen Unzulänglichkeiten, die MMOs mit sich bringen, haben im Single-Player-Modus rein gar nichts verloren. Die ständige Verschiebung des Echtgeldaktionshauses, welches als DAS Argument für diesen penetranten  - im SP-Modus völlig unsinnigen - Onlinezwang darstellte, zeigt,dass das Spiel auch so laufen würde und es modular eingebaut werden kann. Somit wird Blizzard's Begründung dür den Onlinezwang zur Farce.
Wie ein Spiel, welches mit derartigen Mängel behaftet ist (speziell wenn man nur Singleplayer spielen möchte) und nicht von vornherein als MMO deklariert worden ist 90+ Wertungen bekommen kann ist mir mehr als schleierhaft.
Fakt ist als Singleplayer muss man sich mit Dingen herumschlagen, die man normalerweise getrost ignorieren kann.
Daher muss man - sofern man nicht ein reiner Onlinejunkey ist, aber Diablo-Fan - solch eine Petition unterstützen.


----------



## Emke (2. Juni 2012)

Problem ist nur es setzt sich sowas nur sehr selten durch :/ Die Community muss so durchgreifen wie es bei Mass Effect 3 der Fall war. Da hatte EA keine andere Wahl als auf die Community zu hören


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juni 2012)

wird nix bringen, egal ob da 10.000, 100.000 oder eine Million Unterzeichner sind. Das ist Blizzards Produkt, und sie können damit machen was sie wollen. Genug verkauft hat man ja bereits.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. Juni 2012)

auf die petition wird blizzard wahrscheinlich genauso viel wert legen wie auf die aktuelle server stabilität


----------



## Chronik (2. Juni 2012)

Ich denk aber nicht das Blizzard das überarbeiten wird, weil die doch sehr an ihrem System festhalten und nach Blizzards Meinung das AH im späteren Verlauf des Aktes/Spieles brauch.
Wieso macht man überhaupt JETZT erst so eine Pedition. Es stand schon Monate vorher fest, das D3 nur ein indirekten OFF-Modus hat bzw. ein Always-ON Game ist und das Serverausfälle vorkommen ist doch normal und das weiß glaube ich jeder. Nur das diese so extrem/lang sind das stört alle.


----------



## kingston (2. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wird nix bringen, egal ob da 10.000, 100.000 oder eine Million Unterzeichner sind. Das ist Blizzards Produkt, und sie können damit machen was sie wollen. Genug verkauft hat man ja bereits.



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn ich da an WOW denke und z.B eine Klasse zu stark war, kamen auch schon die Heulthreads in den Blizz Foren. War der gross genug wurde auch schon wieder die Nerv Keule geschwungen und gepacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

Es ist schon wichtig, dass man seine Meinung äußert. Am Besten in Form des offiziellen Forums, damit auch wirklich Mitarbeiter das Ganze sehen. Vielleicht auch solche Petitionen.

Bei mir ist es z.B. so. Würde das Spiel einen Offline-Modus bekommen, dann würde ich sofort in den Laden gehen und es mir holen. SO wie es momentan ist, bleibt es aber im Laden liegen.
Und wenn potentielle Käufer ein Spiel nur aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht kaufen, dann läuft doch gehörig was falsch, oder nicht?


----------



## LostHero (2. Juni 2012)

Es hat bei SC2 nich funktioniert und wird auch bei D3 auf taube Ohren bei Blizzard stoßen.


----------



## TheChicky (2. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es ist schon wichtig, dass man seine Meinung äußert. Am Besten in Form des offiziellen Forums, damit auch wirklich Mitarbeiter das Ganze sehen. Vielleicht auch solche Petitionen.
> 
> Bei mir ist es z.B. so. Würde das Spiel einen Offline-Modus bekommen, dann würde ich sofort in den Laden gehen und es mir holen. SO wie es momentan ist, bleibt es aber im Laden liegen.
> Und wenn potentielle Käufer ein Spiel nur aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht kaufen, dann läuft doch gehörig was falsch, oder nicht?



Gäbe es einen Offlinemodus würden es geschätzte 1 Million Leute gar nicht kaufen, weil sie bequem eine Raubkopie zocken könnten. 

Ich würde also an deiner Stelle deinen heroischen Verzicht auf D3 nicht allzu wichtig nehmen, denn das ist das bei weitem geringere Übel für einen Spielehersteller


----------



## shippy74 (2. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Gäbe es einen Offlinemodus würden es geschätzte 1 Million Leute gar nicht kaufen, weil sie bequem eine Raubkopie zocken könnten.



Hmmh seh ich etwas anders, ich denk von der Million kaufen dann ein viertel bei gefallen das Game und der rest hätte es eh nicht gekauft.... Ich finde das mit den Raubkopien wird einfach nur als Vorwand genommen um die Leute an sich zu binden. Ähnlich wie die Amerikaner die Terroristen vorschieben um die eigenen Leute immer mehr zu überwachen.....


----------



## Jedi-Joker (2. Juni 2012)

> Online- und Offline-Spieler sollen laut dem kanadischen Fan zwei voneinander getrennte Accounts nutzen



Wozu 2 verschiedene Accounts bei einem Spiel machen ? Ist zu viel Arbeit, um das Spiel so zu umprogrammieren und außerdem gibt es bisher kein einziges Spiel, der bisher 2 Accounts braucht. Ein Account für Singleplayer und Mulitplayer  inklsuiven Offline-Modus reicht doch.

Wie Spock aus Star Trek sagen würde: Es ist Unlogisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Gäbe es einen Offlinemodus würden es geschätzte 1 Million Leute gar nicht kaufen, weil sie bequem eine Raubkopie zocken könnten.
> 
> Ich würde also an deiner Stelle deinen heroischen Verzicht auf D3 nicht allzu wichtig nehmen, denn das ist das bei weitem geringere Übel für einen Spielehersteller


 
Nein, dabei geht es nicht um Raubkopierer, sondern um Macht, Kontrolle, Überwachung. Der Spieler wird durch den Kauf eines solchen Spieles zur totalen Marionette einer Firma. Er kann nicht mehr selbst bestimmen, wann, wo und wie er sein gekauftes Produkt einsetzt bzw. spielt. Durch den Onlinezwang wird dem Spieler sehr viel Freiheit und vor allem Kontrolle weggenommen. So nach dem Motto: Kauf das Spiel und halt ansonsten die Fresse.
Denk doch mal nach, wie es früher war. Da konntest du ein Spiel selbst im Mehrspieler offline im Lan-Modus spielen. Du konntest spielen, wann, wo und wie du willst. Dir konnte niemand Server abdrehen oder du warst von irgendwas abhängig. Du konntest dein Spiel auch jederzeit weiterverkaufen, jemandem aus deiner Familie leihen und und und. Und heute? Du bezahlst und hast ansonsten gar nichts mehr zu melden, hängst wie ein Drogensüchtiger an der Nadel des Herstellers und wenn er sie rauszieht, dann biste tot. So ungefähr.
Und da Raubkopien mittlerweile besser und einfacher zu spielen sind, *deshalb* begeben sich viele eher dorthin. Es ist einfach ein hausgemachtes Problem. In der Musikbranche hatte man auch mal eine Zeit mit DRM-Wahn und dann hat irgendwann auch kein Mensch mehr die Musik gekauft. Bis sie irgendwann davon abgingen. In der Spielebranche lernt man ja leider aber nicht dazu und macht immer weiter und immer weiter....bis es irgendwann zum großen Crash kommt. Dann sind die Firmen aber selbst schuld und ich werd' das Ganze nur mit einem lächeln quittieren


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Ich stelle eine einfache Frage: Gibt es aktuell auch nur eine funktionsfähige Raubkopie von Diablo III? Irgendwo? Ich bin mir jetzt selbst nicht 100% sicher, darum schreibe ich mal: Ich glaube nicht.

Welcher Hersteller hat es in den letzten 5 vielleicht sogar 10 Jahren geschafft, dass 3 Wochen NACH Release eines (TOP)Spiels noch keine funktionierende Kopie im Internet stand? (same here) Ich glaube keiner.

Das allein wird in der Folgezeit (ich rede jetzt von 2-3 Jahren) mehr und mehr Publisher dazu bringen, Blizzard zu kopieren und Spiele nur noch so zu veröffentlichen.

Die Musikbranche ist eingeknickt, weil sie nicht einfach ihre Musik so streamen konnten, dass sie nicht kopierbar/aufnehmbar war.

Bei Diablo III ist es (zumindest noch) dem Hersteller gelungen. Es kommt jetzt nur darauf an, wie lange es gelingt. Bei künftigen Top-Titeln, die der geneigte Fan sofort spielen will, dürfte ein Zeitraum von 3-6 Monaten dem Hersteller genug sein, um seine Titel ebenso wie Blizzard zu verkaufen. Nur das nötigste an Daten landet beim Kunden, der Rest wird einfach über eigene Server gestreamt.

Was erlangt der Hersteller dadurch? Kein Verlust durch - Raubkopien (zumindest in der wichtigen Anfangszeit, wo es jeder haben will), Wiederverkauf, Verleih.
Die nächsten potentiellen Titel für einen solchen Vertrieb sind mMn C&C:Generals 2 und Starcraft II: Heart of the Swarm.

Das was die Musikbranche nicht geschafft hat, ist die Spieleindustrie auf dem besten Wege zu erreichen.

Hier wird es letzten Endes ausschließlich von der Masse der Spieler abhängen, ob die Mehrheit in Zukunft bereit ist, im Zweifelsfall auf "IHR SPIEL" zu verzichten (Boykott bis offline) oder ob sie die "Marionettenfäden" akzeptiert.


EDIT: Ich bin mir sicher, die anderen Hersteller haben bereits Wetten darauf abgeschlossen, wie lange es dauert, bis jemand Diablo III geknackt hat. Und alle werden sich freuen, wenn derjenige, der dem Spiel am längsten gegeben hat, gewinnt.

EDIT 2: Die eigentliche Accountbindung hat gerade bei internen Problemen aber noch ganz andere Vorteile für den Hersteller. Wer sich als Kunde aus Sicht des Herstellers allzu sehr gegen das Produkt ausspricht, bekommt schlicht und ergreifend einfach mal eine "Forums- und/oder Spielpause" verordnet.

EDIT 3: ...um auch noch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu schreiben  : Aus den oben genannten (spekulierten) Gründen glaube ich nicht, dass so eine Petition Erfolg haben wird. Ungeachtet dessen und rein aus Spielersicht ist sie aber absolut sinnvoll.


----------



## mar1k (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller hat es in den letzten 5 vielleicht sogar 10 Jahren geschafft, dass 3 Wochen NACH Release eines (TOP)Spiels noch keine funktionierende Kopie im Internet stand? (same here) Ich glaube keiner.


 
Ubisoft mit AC2, Release war am 4.3.10, erster Scene-Release 21.4.10 (davor einige halbgare Versuche, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht).


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und wenn potentielle Käufer ein Spiel nur aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht kaufen, dann läuft doch gehörig was falsch, oder nicht?


 Es ist nicht nur Kopierschutz, sondern auch ein Cheatschutz. Wenn bei einem Offline Modus jeder Client quasi einen Server auf dem Rechner hätte, könnten Hacker viell leichter Schwachstellen des Servers herausbekommen und dann im Echtgeld/Online Modus anwenden.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> EDIT 2: Die eigentliche Accountbindung hat gerade bei internen Problemen aber noch ganz andere Vorteile für den Hersteller. Wer sich als Kunde aus Sicht des Herstellers allzu sehr gegen das Produkt ausspricht, bekommt schlicht und ergreifend einfach mal eine "Forums- und/oder Spielpause" verordnet.


 Nun ja, da muss man aber auch mal schauen,* wie *in den Foren "Kritik" geübt wird.

Wenn im Diablo 3 Forum beispielsweise jemand über die "_Hitlerserver_" herzieht, darf er sich über irgendwelche Pausen nicht wundern.

PS: Nein, es gibt keinen geheimen WW II Modus für Diablo 3


----------



## Bynare (2. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir das immer super vorstellen, wie die Verantwortlichen bei Activision Blizzard am Mahagoni Konferenztisch sitzen und nach Bekanntwerden dieser Petition sich erstmal tierisch schlapplachen. Mit Tränen in den Augen werden sie beschließen: "nichts zu tun". Es wird irgendein Leckerli geben - 5 EUR für das Aktionshaus oder so einen Mist. Auf den Offline Modus könnt ihr (Kanadier) warten bis "die Hölle zufriert".


----------



## TheChicky (2. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nein, dabei geht es nicht um Raubkopierer, sondern um Macht, Kontrolle, Überwachung. Der Spieler wird durch den Kauf eines solchen Spieles zur totalen Marionette einer Firma. Er kann nicht mehr selbst bestimmen, wann, wo und wie er sein gekauftes Produkt einsetzt bzw. spielt. Durch den Onlinezwang wird dem Spieler sehr viel Freiheit und vor allem Kontrolle weggenommen. So nach dem Motto: Kauf das Spiel und halt ansonsten die Fresse.
> Denk doch mal nach, wie es früher war. Da konntest du ein Spiel selbst im Mehrspieler offline im Lan-Modus spielen. Du konntest spielen, wann, wo und wie du willst. Dir konnte niemand Server abdrehen oder du warst von irgendwas abhängig. Du konntest dein Spiel auch jederzeit weiterverkaufen, jemandem aus deiner Familie leihen und und und. Und heute? Du bezahlst und hast ansonsten gar nichts mehr zu melden, hängst wie ein Drogensüchtiger an der Nadel des Herstellers und wenn er sie rauszieht, dann biste tot. So ungefähr.
> Und da Raubkopien mittlerweile besser und einfacher zu spielen sind, *deshalb* begeben sich viele eher dorthin. Es ist einfach ein hausgemachtes Problem. In der Musikbranche hatte man auch mal eine Zeit mit DRM-Wahn und dann hat irgendwann auch kein Mensch mehr die Musik gekauft. Bis sie irgendwann davon abgingen. In der Spielebranche lernt man ja leider aber nicht dazu und macht immer weiter und immer weiter....bis es irgendwann zum großen Crash kommt. Dann sind die Firmen aber selbst schuld und ich werd' das Ganze nur mit einem lächeln quittieren



Das was du anführst ist in seiner Gesamtheit nur eines: *ne billige  Ausrede*. Mann will es vor sich selbst und seinem Gewissen rechtfertigen,  dass man das neue Spiel wieder nur gezogen hat, anstatt es für 45  Mücken im Laden zu kaufen. Die bösen anderen sind schuld, dass wir in die Raubkopiererei getrieben werden, ja klar 

Die wahre Grund ist aber ganz einfach und im tiefsten Inneren ist das auch jedem klar:
*
Die Leute spielen Raubkopien, weil es babyeinfach geht, nahezu risikofrei ist und vor allem: weils ABSOLUT NIX KOSTET! *

 Punkt. Aus.

Diese einfache Wahrheit zu erkennen ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Juni 2012)

> Es hat bei SC2 nich funktioniert und wird auch bei D3 auf taube Ohren bei Blizzard stoßen.



Bei Starcraft 2 musste man doch nur zur einmaligen Registrierung Online sein. Oder hab ich da jetz was falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## shippy74 (2. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das was du anführst ist in seiner Gesamtheit nur eines: *ne billige  Ausrede*. Mann will es vor sich selbst und seinem Gewissen rechtfertigen [/B].



Glaubst du das Leute die ne Raubkopie ziehen ein schlechtes Gewissen haben ? ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Ich zieh mir ab und an ne Raubkopie wenn es keine Beta gibt und das Game mich interessiert. Hab ich auch keine Probleme mit zumal ich neue Spiele eh nicht mehr kaufe. Ich warte lieber ein Jahr bis die Leute,die immer alles am Erscheinungstag haben müssen,mit dem testen der "Verkaufs-beta" fertig sind und es schon Patches gibt. Das Spart ne menge nerven und auch ne Menge Geld.
Mal ehrlich, man kann doch heute 3/4 der Games bei Erscheinungsdatum eh in die Tonne werfen, kaum was geht, überall gibts Probleme usw.

ich kann hier keinen bemitleiden, sind doch alle selber schuld wenn sie auf gut Glück vorbestellen und vom ersten Tag an dabei sein müssen. Ich war früher auch so und hab mir das Dank der immer schlechteren Games ganz schnell abgewöhnt. Aber das will eh keiner hören oder gar verstehen, wäre ja schlimm wenn man nicht mal ein game von Anfang an hätte das so HOCH gejubelt wurde. Alles nur damit man "mitreden" kann... rofl
Mit Petitionen werdet ihr nix erreichen, entweder ihr zeigt Rückgrat und verzichtet mal auf Games oder ihr lasst euch weiter nach strich und Faden vera.....en von den Super Tollen Spiele Entwickler Götter ,die nur an das Wohl und den Spielspaß ihrer Kunden denken...

Ich Spiele auch sehr gerne, nur für die Games die ich mir kaufe gibts dann schon Patches oder gar kostenlose DLC , die andere noch bezahlen mussten. Auch kosten meine " neuen Spiele" nur noch maximal 15 Euro.
Ich bin normal nicht schadenfroh, aber wenn ich sehe für was manche Leute 60 Euro oder mehr bezahlen und was sie dafür bekommen da kann ich nur noch lachen....


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> :
> *
> Die Leute spielen Raubkopien, weil es babyeinfach geht, nahezu risikofrei ist und vor allem: weils ABSOLUT NIX KOSTET! *
> 
> .


 
Danke. Mit dem unterstrichenen hast du meine Worte ja quasi bestätigt. Es geht babyeinfach, gegenüber dem umständlichen Installieren und zum Laufen bringen eines gekauften Spieles. Warum sollte sich dann jemand das antun, wenn das mit der Raubkopie so einfach geht? Und genau da sind wir beim Punkt, dass da der Hersteller selbst dran schuld ist.
Und man muss es ja auch mal generell sagen: Wenn ich ein Produkt herstelle und die Leute kaufen es nicht, dann bin ich selbst dran schuld und niemand anderes, dann war mein Produkt, so wie ich es veröffentlicht habe, einfach nicht attraktiv genug, dass die Leute bereit waren dafür zu zahlen. Da muss ich mir selbst dann Gedanken machen, warum das so ist: War der Kopierschutz dran schuld? War der Preis für das Spiel zu hoch oder der Umfang zu gering? War es zu unfertig und fehlerhaft?
Genau so sollten sich die Hersteller mal Gedanken machen. Du kannst doch auch keinem Menschen ins Gesicht schlagen und dann sagen, dass du dafür 50 Euro willst. Der zeigt dir dann Stinkefinger und genau so machen es die Spieler auch mit den Firmen.

Ich will hier mit meinen Kommentaren keinesfalls Raubkopien schönreden, ich find's selbst doof, wenn sich jemand alles lädt, aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass viele Probleme von den Firmen selbst herbeigeführt wurden.

Ich kann auch einfach nur empfehlen, mal diesen Artikel zu lesen: (Special) Der Sündenbock - Raubkopien? Lebt damit! - Seite 1 - Krawall Gaming Network
Der beschreibt das ganze Thema ziemlich gut.


----------



## Xell1987 (2. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das was du anführst ist in seiner Gesamtheit nur eines: *ne billige  Ausrede*. Mann will es vor sich selbst und seinem Gewissen rechtfertigen,  dass man das neue Spiel wieder nur gezogen hat, anstatt es für 45  Mücken im Laden zu kaufen. Die bösen anderen sind schuld, dass wir in die Raubkopiererei getrieben werden, ja klar
> 
> Die wahre Grund ist aber ganz einfach und im tiefsten Inneren ist das auch jedem klar:
> *
> ...



Klar ist die Raubkopierei  ein Problem das aber mit diesem Onlinezwang lösen zu wollen ist auch keine Lösung. Das verleitet doch sogar Leute die das Spiel eigentlich kaufen wollten sich lieber das Spiel downloaden denn dann haben sie woglich nicht diese Probleme mit Serverlags und Abstürzen


----------



## devflash (2. Juni 2012)

Schön und gut, aber das wird Blizzard niemals machen, und wie soll das mit dem GoldAH funktionieren wenn man offline spielt.
Im Endeffekt geht es doch in D3 nur um das RMAH, und Blizz wird ein Teufel tun und die Hand abhaken die sie füttert.
Nichts anderes wär ein Offline/LAN Modus!


----------



## onaccdesaster (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

also ich sehe zwar keinen Erfolg von dieser Petition aber finde es klasse das manche Leute Initiative ergreifen und gegen etwas kämpfen das sie nicht für gut heißen. Ich würde diese Petition auch unterschreiben aber der Accountzwang müsste dann auch noch dabei sein.

Ich möchte ein Single-Player-Spiel wirklich auch offline spielen und nicht wie es in SC2 nur vorgetäuscht wird!
Ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben ein Spiel wieder zu verkaufen auch wenn ich das erst einmal bei den vielen Spielen die ich hab getan habe!
Ich entscheide als Kunde ob ich mir ein Spiel kaufe.
Wir zusammen haben die Macht das noch zu ändern!!!
Blizzard, Ubisoft und EA brauchen uns aber wir sie nicht!!!!
Diese 3 oben genannten Firmen sind durch uns groß geworden, nicht andersrum!!!!!!

Ich bin und bleibe ein strikter und sturer Gegner dieses Online- und Account- Desasters!

Schaut mal die Bewertungen auf Amazon von Siedler7, Anno 2070 und Diablo 3. Alle identisch das diese Firmen nicht genug Serverkapazitäten zur Verfügung stellen und die Kunden am Release und danach verärgern. Server kosten Geld und dieser Online und Accountzwang ist einzig und allein Profitgier und Vernichtung des Gebrauchtmarktes!! Hoffentlich kapiern das jetzt endlich mal alle!

Mir ist suspect das Leute sowas akzeptieren wegen des Kopierschutzes aber Ihre eigenen Daten einer ständigen Gefahr durch Battle.net usw aussetzen.
Das Battle.net wurde wohl gehackt und vor Monaten war es Sonys PSN, Steam und weitere werden noch folgen!
Hacker gab es und wird es immer geben und diese dann als Vorwand nutzen und uns als ehrliche Käufer gängeln? Nee, ohne mich!!

Ich kann zum Schluss nur noch sagen das Ihr und mich schließe ich ein diesen Firmen eine Quittung gebt und Torchlight 2 in die Verkaufscharts hebt.
Da ist wenigstens noch kein Account- und Onlinezwang und wenn Bedarf besteht kann man auch im Multiplayer zocken!

Bis dann
onaccdesaster


----------



## Zerth (2. Juni 2012)

Wird aus den besagten Gründen nicht kommmen (balancing, Raubkopien, Schutz vor Cheatern etc).


----------



## billy336 (3. Juni 2012)

sowas von bescheuert. das ganze spiel liegt aufnem server. dazu müssten die einen emulator samt datenbank verschenken, auf das auctionshaus und den multiplayer shicen. lasst es bloss so wie es ist. wems nicht gefällt soll diablo 2 spielen oder torchlight


----------



## Xell1987 (3. Juni 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Wird aus den besagten Gründen nicht kommmen (balancing, Raubkopien, Schutz vor Cheatern etc).



Balancing & Cheats: Warum sollte sie das interessieren wenn ich offline spiele?

Raubkopien: Wird länger dauern ist aber trozdem machbar (hat auch bei vielen MMOs funktioniert wie z.B. WoW)

Abwarten, wenn sie weiterhin zu unfähig sind die Server wiederherzustellen dann wird der Druck noch größer werden




Billy336 schrieb:


> sowas von bescheuert. das ganze spiel liegt aufnem server. dazu müssten die einen emulator samt datenbank verschenken, auf das auctionshaus und den multiplayer shicen.



Ich als Singleplayer-Fan brauche weder Multiplayer noch das ach so tolle Auktionshaus



Billy336 schrieb:


> lasst es bloss so wie es ist.



Dir ist schon klar dass wenn die Server down gehen du das Spiel nie wieder zocken kann? Noch ist dir das vielleicht egal aber in 10 Jahren wenn du vielleicht 30 Prozent deiner Spiel dank Onlinezwang nicht zocken kannst dann bist du dann angeschissen


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Xell1987 schrieb:


> Ich als Singleplayer-Fan brauche weder Multiplayer noch das ach so tolle Auktionshaus


Also meiner Meinung nach, ist das Spiel so konzipiert, dass du früher oder später auch mal ins AH schauen musst. Ansonsten kann das Spiel leicht stressig sein und lange dauern. Weil bis wirklich die Ausrüstung droppt, die einem weiterhilft, kann einige Zeit vergehen (wenn es überhaupt jemals passiert). 
Das Spiel ist also einfach nicht auf pure Offine-Partien designt. Man hat sich mit dem AH schon was gedacht. Ich sehe das mittlerweile als ein Spielelement.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2012)

Xell1987 schrieb:


> Balancing & Cheats: Warum sollte sie das interessieren wenn ich offline spiele?


Wenn offlinemodus, dann:
Server bei jedem  Client dabei => Hacker können Schwachstellen im Server finden, die sie bei der momentanen Struktur nicht finden können

=> Offline Modus => Mehr Hacks, Cheats, Exploits im Onlinemodus



> Dir ist schon klar dass wenn die Server down gehen du das Spiel nie wieder zocken kann? Noch ist dir das vielleicht egal aber in 10 Jahren wenn du vielleicht 30 Prozent deiner Spiel dank Onlinezwang nicht zocken kannst dann bist du dann angeschissen


Gerade bei Blizzard mache ich mir da wenig Sorgen - schließlich haben die inzwischen auch No-CD Patches für Starcraft und Diablo 2 rausgebracht.


----------



## realShauni (3. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das was du anführst ist in seiner Gesamtheit nur eines: *ne billige  Ausrede*. Mann will es vor sich selbst und seinem Gewissen rechtfertigen,  dass man das neue Spiel wieder nur gezogen hat, anstatt es für 45  Mücken im Laden zu kaufen. Die bösen anderen sind schuld, dass wir in die Raubkopiererei getrieben werden, ja klar .


Haha, wo lebst du denn? Die zeiten das man sich als Raubkopierer schämen musste sind vorbei, heute muss man sich schon fast schämen den ganzen Mist der Publisher mist sich machen lassen obwohl man ein ehrlicher Käufer ist. Die peilen das einfach nciht das sie damit nur die falschen damit treffen können


----------



## Xell1987 (3. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn offlinemodus, dann:
> Server bei jedem  Client dabei => Hacker können Schwachstellen im Server finden, die sie bei der momentanen Struktur nicht finden können
> 
> => Offline Modus => Mehr Hacks, Cheats, Exploits im Onlinemodus
> ...



Sehr nett von denen aber ich will nicht drauff hoffen. Außerdem wenn sich das durchsetzt wird es viele Entwickler geben die das nicht machen werden. Hab nicht vor noch mehr Kontrolle zu verlieren wann und wie lange ich zocken will




realShauni schrieb:


> Haha, wo lebst du denn? Die zeiten das man sich als Raubkopierer schämen musste sind vorbei, heute muss man sich schon fast schämen den ganzen Mist der Publisher mist sich machen lassen obwohl man ein ehrlicher Käufer ist. Die peilen das einfach nciht das sie damit nur die falschen damit treffen können



Traurig aber wahr. Die Leute werden einen Weg finden Diablo 3 den Onlinezwang zu umgehen und dann werden die ehrlichen Käufer die Dummen sein


----------



## Warn (3. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> auf die petition wird blizzard wahrscheinlich genauso viel wert legen wie auf die aktuelle server stabilität


 
JA, aber wenn diese eine Million a) das Spiel schlicht nicht kauft, oder erst nächstes Jahr aus der 10-Euro-Grabbelkiste mit PAtch aus dem Netz um die Onlinepflicht zu entfernen, und b) dieses im Rahmen einer Petition oder direkten Email an den Produzenten auch klastellen würde, 

dann könnte das möglicherweise schon zu Nachdenken führen.

Aber vermutlich ist eh der gerüchteweise lausig jenseits jeder Statistik ausfallenden Loot und der dann bald mit Realkohle zu bezahlende Online-Shop / Auktionshaus als lukrative Einnahmequelle fest eingeplant.


----------



## Warn (3. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das was du anführst ist in seiner Gesamtheit nur eines: *ne billige  Ausrede*. Mann will es vor sich selbst und seinem Gewissen rechtfertigen,  dass man das neue Spiel wieder nur gezogen hat, anstatt es für 45  Mücken im Laden zu kaufen. Die bösen anderen sind schuld, dass wir in die Raubkopiererei getrieben werden, ja klar
> 
> Die wahre Grund ist aber ganz einfach und im tiefsten Inneren ist das auch jedem klar:
> *
> ...


 
Wohl kaum.
Die 45 Kröten sind für viele Spieler, die D3 schon aus Nostalgie wegen D1 und D2 gekauft hätte, Peanuts.
Schon die Zeit eine gecrackte Version zu suchen und zu installieren ist mehr als der Lohn, den man in derselben Arbeitszeit verdient hätte - von selber cracken mal ganz zu schweigen.

Nein teuer wäre es für viele, ihre Telefonleitung für diesen Unfug aufzurüsten, nervend ist es, nochmals Geld über dubiose Kanäle für Ingame-Items ausgeben zu müssen, damit das Auktionshaus frequentiert wird, unerträglich ist es für einige Einzelspieler, in einen Oniline-Modus gezwungen zu werden und schließlich absolut indiskutable ist er für die berufstätige Spielergemeinde, in ihrer wenigen freien Zeit auch noch wegen Servermägel, Update-Terrorund organisatorischem Versagen auf Seite des Publishers überhaupt nicht spielen zu können - NACHDEM sie das Produkt LEGAL erworben und den Herstellen bereits entlohnt haben.

Zudem ist es für mich aus Sammler auch von Bedeutung, daß ich dann dieses Spiel - wenn es nach Blizzard geht - vermutlich in 5 Jahren oder so nicht mehr spielen kann; ich spiele oft alte Titel nochmal (an) und erhalte alte Rechner aus diesen Gründen, schon von daher ist diese sinnlose(!) Onlinepflicht für mich en rotes Tuch.

Dazu kommt dann noch, daß sie offenbar nichtmal die notwendigen Voraussetzungen (Serverinfrastruktur) geschaffen haben, daß ihre zahlenden Kunden das Produkt auch nur theoretisch nutzen KÖNNTEN!
Das ist für mein Dafürhalten schon recht nahe am Betrug.


----------



## billy336 (3. Juni 2012)

Xell1987 schrieb:


> Sehr nett von denen aber ich will nicht drauff hoffen. Außerdem wenn sich das durchsetzt wird es viele Entwickler geben die das nicht machen werden. Hab nicht vor noch mehr Kontrolle zu verlieren wann und wie lange ich zocken will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

blödsinn. vielleicht wird es irgendwann in ein paar monaten emulierte server geben mit zusammengeklaubten datenbanken voller bugs. selbst für wow, dass es bereits seid 8 jahren gibt, gibt es noch keine bugfreien emulierten server. bei diablo wirds genauso sein, abgesehn davon, dass blizzard regelmässig updates nachreicht von denen die "offline-zocker" ebenfalls nix haben werden.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2012)

Warn schrieb:


> Nein teuer wäre es für viele, ihre Telefonleitung für diesen Unfug aufzurüsten,


Muss man das denn?
Ich gurk jedenfalls mit 6000er DSL durch Diablo 3 und hab keinerlei Probleme.



> nervend ist es, nochmals Geld über dubiose Kanäle für Ingame-Items ausgeben zu müssen,


Muss man nicht.
a) kann man sämtliche kaufbaren Items auch ingame finden und 
b) wenn es einem zu schwer oder farmlastig wird oder man keinen Spaß mehr daran hat, kann man auch einfach aufhören

Ich hab jedenfalls schon 50+ Stunden Spielzeit angehäuft und es macht noch Spaß (und hab noch nichtmal Alptraum durch) - das müssen andere Spiele erst mal bieten.



> Update-Terror


Auf der einen Seite Servermängel beanstanden und auf der anderen Seite was von "Update Terror" erzählen - passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. Wie sollen denn sonst Spieleverbesserungen ins Spiel gebracht werden? Durch Handauflegen? 

Abgesehen davon kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie 2 Patches einen "Update Terror" ausmachen sollen ...  



> ... überhaupt nicht spielen zu können - NACHDEM sie das Produkt LEGAL erworben und den Herstellen bereits entlohnt haben.


_Überhaupt nicht spielen können_ ist falsch.Sicherlich war die Server Verfügbarkeit alles andere als optimal, aber es ist definitiv möglich gewesen, sich an mehr als 10 Tagen abends einzuloggen und zu spielen.



> Zudem ist es für mich aus Sammler auch von Bedeutung, daß ich dann dieses Spiel - wenn es nach Blizzard geht - vermutlich in 5 Jahren oder so nicht mehr spielen kann;


Wenn es eine Firma gibt, die für Langzeit Support steht, dann ja wohl Blizzard.

Für Diablo 2 erschien 11 Jahre(!!) nach Release noch ein Patch. Bei wie vielen anderen Spielen wird solange noch aktiv Support geleistet?
Eine Handvoll Titel wird man da vielleicht zusammenkriegen, aber danach kommt die grosse Leere.

Zudem wird per offiziellem Patch auch die D2 CD Abfrage deaktiviert, also mache ich mir nicht die geringsten Gedanken, daß Diablo 3 innerhalb der nächsten 10 oder 20 Jahre plötzlich nicht mehr spielbar sein würde.



> Dazu kommt dann noch, daß sie offenbar nichtmal die notwendigen Voraussetzungen (Serverinfrastruktur) geschaffen haben, daß ihre zahlenden Kunden das Produkt auch nur theoretisch nutzen KÖNNTEN!
> Das ist für mein Dafürhalten schon recht nahe am Betrug.


Wie ich schon schrieb: Es war definitiv an mehr als 10 Tagen abends möglich, sich einzuloggen und zu spielen.

Betrug wäre, wenn Blizzard Leistung vorsätzlich verweigern würde. 

Mit "Diablo 3 Verkauf stellt Rekord auf" haben sie allerdings ein gutes Argument dafür, daß sie *so viele* potentielle Spieler nicht erwarten konnten.
Daß Diablo 3 momentan ausverkauft ist, zeigt dies ebenfalls.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich wusste über das Always-On Bescheid, bevor ich D3 kaufte - ein einziger Faktor entschied schlussendlich über meinen Kaufentscheid: Blizzards Ruf. 

Seit einem guten Jahrzehnt ist Blizzard dafür bekannt, Top-Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen. Sie nahmen sich immer die Zeit, ein möglichst ausgereiftes Game auf den Markt zu bringen ("it's done when it's done"), wohingegen andere Entwickler/Publisher termingerecht Aneinanderkettungen von Bugs ablieferten und es "das Spiel" nannten. Klar, auch Blizzard-Spiele kamen nicht bugfrei daher, doch das Mass war für mich immer erträglich. Bei Blizzard hatte ich immer das Gefühl, das seien Spieler die Spiele für Spieler entwickeln. Ich hatte vollstes Vertrauen in Blizzard und kaufte ihre Games als Black Box - also ohne zu wissen, was drin ist. Doch dieses Vertrauen wurde bei SC2 angekratzt und mit Diablo 3 gänzlich geknickt:

Am Anfang war auch SC2 ein Always-On-Teil, was ich absolut nicht verstehen konnte: Wozu soll ich als Single-Player immer online sein? Wegen den Achievements? Nichts könnte mich weniger interessieren als dieser digitale Penisvergleich! Aber da ich es mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen immer spielen konnte, störte es mich nur am Rande. Viel mehr störte es mich, dass LAN-Spiele nicht mehr unterstützt wurden - all das, weil Blizzard entdeckt hatte, dass sie mit E-Sports möglicherweise noch mehr Kohle scheffeln konnte... Es waren hier also nicht mehr Spieler die Spiele für Spieler entwickelten, sondern Spieler die für geldgierige Buchhalter arbeiteten.

Aber all das war im Vergleich zu D3 alles noch erträglich. D3 lässt sich auch Wochen nach der Veröffentlichung nicht zuverlässig im Singlepayer-Modus spielen. Die "Zuverlässigkeit" eines Singleplayer-Spieles ist recht einfach definiert: Einwandfreies (Lagfreies) Spielen wann ich (und nicht wann Blizzard) will. Und dieses mal will das inzwischen von Buchhaltern geführte Blizzard mehrere vermeintliche Fliegen auf einen Schlag erwischen: Raubkopien unterbinden und an Echtgeldtransaktionen digitaler Güter mitverdienen. Beides kann nur einem Buchhaltergehirn entsprungen sein, denn nur Buchhalter und deren gläubigen Anhänger (auch in diesem Forum gibt's viele davon) setzen eine Raubkopie mit einer entgangenen Einnahme gleich und denken, digitaler Penisvergleich sei genug Leuten echtes Geld wert um anderen Leuten das Spielvergnügen zu vermiesen.

Blizzard hat bei mir ihr wertvollstes Kapital zunichte gemacht: Ruf. Etwas wofür Blizzard fast 10 Jahre gebraucht hat, hat es innerhalb eines Jahres zerstört. Die nächsten Blizzard-Spiele werden nicht mehr als Black-Box-Spiele gekauft.

TLDR: Das mit der Petition geht in Ordnung. Ist auf jeden Fall besser als zu den Defaitisten ("bringt ja eh nix...") oder den Apologeten ("Blizz macht's schon richtig...") zu gehören.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Am Anfang war auch SC2 ein Always-On-Teil, was ich absolut nicht verstehen konnte: Wozu soll ich als Single-Player immer online sein? Wegen den Achievements? Nichts könnte mich weniger interessieren als dieser digitale Penisvergleich!


Vorallem können diese Achievements Online abgeglichen werden wenn du Online gehst, so funktioniert das ja z.B. mit den (XBox)Live Achievements. Das vllt. mal nur als Hinweis, warum die Argumentation "man muss Online sein für Achievements" nicht wirklich stichhaltig ist.



> Viel mehr störte es mich, dass LAN-Spiele nicht mehr unterstützt wurden - all das, weil Blizzard entdeckt hatte, dass sie mit E-Sports möglicherweise noch mehr Kohle scheffeln konnte... Es waren hier also nicht mehr Spieler die Spiele für Spieler entwickelten, sondern Spieler die für geldgierige Buchhalter arbeiteten.


Tja ja ... und ich könnte meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass dies auch der Grund war, warum ein 'always on'-Kopierschutz bzw. dauerhafte Bindung ans BattleNet implementiert wurde, damit man früher oder später mit dem EGAH ein ein oder anderen Dollar verdienen kann.


----------



## Vordack (4. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte die Vorteile eines Alwyss On Systems nciht mehr missen.

+ kaum/keine Cheater
+ die Möglichkeit SP/MP zu vermischen

Es gibt noch weitere Vorteile, das sind aber die für mich wichtigsten. Ich habe 5 Chars, spiele mit mehreren Freunden. Kann aber, je nachdem worauf ich Lust habe frei wählen welchen Char ich wo zocken möchte und kann dieses azuch ändern.

Da ich überzeugt bin daß die Server bals stabil laufen werden lächele ich über die Startprobleme.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Tja ja ... und ich könnte meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass dies auch der Grund war, warum ein 'always on'-Kopierschutz bzw. dauerhafte Bindung ans BattleNet implementiert wurde, damit man früher oder später mit dem EGAH ein ein oder anderen Dollar verdienen kann.



Für mich macht Blizzard im Moment einen monumentalen Fehler: Sie vergessen ihr *Kerngeschäft*. Das liegt nicht in der Organisation von Turnieren oder im Mitverdienen an Online-Transaktionen: Es liegt im *Spiele herstellen und vertreiben*. All die Nebenschauplätze sind nämlich nichts Wert, wenn der Hauptschauplatz nicht die notwendige Attraktivität geniesst. 

Falls ich früher oder später feststellen muss, dass ich D3 nur mit einer zusätzlichen Geld-Investion (EGAH) oder jahrelangem Farmen zu Ende (Diablo im Inferno-Modus schlagen) spielen kann, dann ist das Spiel für mich gestorben. Ich hasse Free-To-Play/Pay-To-Win-Spiele wie die Pest. Aus gutem Grund: Bei einem normalen/klassischen (nennt es, wie Ihr wollt...) Spiel sind die Kosten von Anfang an gegeben: Preis des Spieles + ev. monatliche Gebühr. Da weiss ich von Anfang an, worauf ich mich einlasse. Doch bei dieser FTPPTW-Scheisse sind die Kosten nicht abschätzbar. Ne - nicht mir mir.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Vorteile eines Alwyss On Systems nciht mehr missen.


 
Ich möchte die Nachteile los sein.



Vordack schrieb:


> + kaum/keine Cheater


 
Die hatte ich im SP nie. Wenn wer gecheatet hat, dann ich selbst. Und ob ich mich selbst betrüge oder nicht, geht verdammtnochmal niemanden etwas an.



Vordack schrieb:


> + die Möglichkeit SP/MP zu vermischen


 
War bei D2 bei konsequenter Spielweise ebenso möglich - mit dem Vorteil, dass wenn die Server off waren man noch eine Alternative hatte...



Vordack schrieb:


> Da ich überzeugt bin daß die Server bals stabil laufen werden lächele ich über die Startprobleme.



Schön, lass Dir Leistungseinbussen gefallen. Kulanz wird schliesslich heutzutage vom Kunden und nicht vom Lieferanten erwartet...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Ganz so krass sehe ich das EGAH nicht, denn niemand ist gezwungen dies zu nutzen ... mit ein paar Freunden, viel Zeit und das nötige Glück kann man sich das benötigte Equipment selbst zusammensuchen.

Allerdings ist gezieltes Farmen nicht mehr möglich, "dank" der Änderung, dass nicht mehr Bosse die guten Items haben, sondern per Zufall verteile Champs & Elitegruppen. D.h. der Aufwand, sich Equipment zu besorgen, wurde mMn massiv erhöht und treibt die User ins AH ( egal ob EG oder nicht ).

Das wiederum macht mir, so wir dir, keinen Spass ... ich will solche Spiele selbst durchspielen, aber nicht auf Teufel komm raus dem Dropglück bzw. "Gier" anderer Spieler ausgeliefert sein. Ich habe einen Level 51 Mönch, gute Items kosten mich 500k - 3 Mio. Gold, ich hab aber gerade mal ~300k Gold, und das, obwohl ich selber ein paar gelbe Items i.H.v. 100k im AH verkauft hab.

Wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn ich jetzt Gold farme, nur damit ich das anderen Spielern in den Rachen werfen kann ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Unabhängig ob es nun ein Blizzard-Produkt ist oder nicht, ich hoffe inständig dass dies kein neuer (?!) Trend ist (SP-Modus mit Online-Pflicht), der sich zum Standard entwickelt. Ubisoft hat seine Lehren daraus gezogen und darauf reagiert, bei Blizzard wird es SEHR schwierig sein, die Herrschaften zu einem Umdenken zu bewegen. Die haben diesbezüglich ein dickeres Fell... Und allgemein wohl den größeren Erfolg.


----------



## TheChicky (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unabhängig ob es nun ein Blizzard-Produkt ist oder nicht, ich hoffe inständig dass dies kein neuer (?!) Trend ist (SP-Modus mit Online-Pflicht), der sich zum Standard entwickelt. Ubisoft hat seine Lehren daraus gezogen und darauf reagiert, bei Blizzard wird es SEHR schwierig sein, die Herrschaften zu einem Umdenken zu bewegen. Die haben diesbezüglich ein dickeres Fell... Und allgemein wohl den größeren Erfolg.


 
Diese Entwicklung ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Die Kosten für Spieleentwicklung sind explosionsartig gestiegen und kein Hersteller kann auf die zusätzlichen Einnahmen verzichten, die ein wirksamer (und das Client-Server-Modell ist nun mal der einzig wirksame) Kopierschutz bietet. Selbst wenn nur 20% der Millionen Raubkopierer das Spiel dadurch wirklich kaufen, anstatt darauf einfach zu verzichten, kann das schon die Überlebensgarantie für das Unternehmen sein.

Jeder Hersteller, der die nötige Serverausstattung zur Verfügung stellen kann, wird das mittelfristig so machen. Sie wären blöd, wenn sie es nicht täten. 

Wärst du Hersteller von Multimillionen Dollar Spielen, verantwortlich für viele, viele Arbeitsplätze, würdest du es ganz genau so machen.


----------



## Vordack (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Schön, lass Dir Leistungseinbussen gefallen. Kulanz wird schliesslich heutzutage vom Kunden und nicht vom Lieferanten erwartet...


 
Es ist niocht einfach geschriebenes, bevor man antwortet zu verstehen. Viel einfacher ist es, wie man anhand Deiner Antwort merkt, einfach etwas in das geschriebene Hineinzuinterpritieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Die Kosten für Spieleentwicklung sind explosionsartig gestiegen und kein Hersteller kann auf die zusätzlichen Einnahmen verzichten, die ein wirksamer (und das Client-Server-Modell ist nun mal der einzig wirksame) Kopierschutz bietet. Selbst wenn nur 20% der Millionen Raubkopierer das Spiel dadurch wirklich kaufen, anstatt darauf einfach zu verzichten, kann das schon die Überlebensgarantie für das Unternehmen sein.
> 
> Jeder Hersteller, der die nötige Serverausstattung zur Verfügung stellen kann, wird das mittelfristig so machen. Sie wären blöd, wenn sie es nicht täten.
> 
> Wärst du Hersteller von Multimillionen Dollar Spielen, verantwortlich für viele, viele Arbeitsplätze, würdest du es ganz genau so machen.


Dann muss man das aber systemübergreifend durchsetzen, d.h. auch Konsolen müssten mit in die Online-Pflicht genommen werden, sonst herrscht keine Gerechtigkeit in dieser Entwicklung.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann muss man das aber systemübergreifend durchsetzen, d.h. auch Konsolen müssten mit in die Online-Pflicht genommen werden, sonst herrscht keine Gerechtigkeit in dieser Entwicklung.


 
naja, bei Diablo führt da wohl auch kein weg dran vorbeit das auch so eine Konsole Online sein muss


----------



## TheChicky (4. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> blödsinn. vielleicht wird es irgendwann in ein paar monaten emulierte server geben mit zusammengeklaubten datenbanken voller bugs. selbst für wow, dass es bereits seid 8 jahren gibt, gibt es noch keine bugfreien emulierten server. bei diablo wirds genauso sein, abgesehn davon, dass blizzard regelmässig updates nachreicht von denen die "offline-zocker" ebenfalls nix haben werden.



Genau so ist es. Selbst SKIDROW, einer der bekanntesten Cracker der Welt, hat in seinem Blog geschrieben, dass er praktisch keine Möglichkeit sieht, D3 über emulierte Server ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

Ich bezweifle, dass "SKIDROW" *eine* Person ist. 

EDIT:
Imo ist das eine Gruppe, die schon seit Amiga 500 Zeiten aktiv ist (wobei sich da natürlich auch nur der Name gleich kann, keine Ahnung^^).


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Selbst SKIDROW, einer der bekanntesten Cracker der Welt, hat in seinem Blog geschrieben, dass er praktisch keine Möglichkeit sieht, D3 über emulierte Server ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen.




Skidrow hat weder eine Internetseite oder einen Blog, die Seiten die es gibt sind Fake Seiten, wo man zwar Warez laden kann, aber die haben mit der Gruppe seeeeeehr wenig am Hut.

Wundert mich eigentlich das *du* sowas nicht weißt.


----------



## Vordack (4. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass "SKIDROW" *eine* Person ist.
> 
> EDIT:
> Imo ist das eine Gruppe, die schon seit Amiga 500 Zeiten aktiv ist.


 


> GREETINGS          ▀▓▀    ▄▄▄█▀▀▀▀     ░   ▄▄▓▀▀▀  ▄▄ ▀▀▀    ░ ▀    ▄
> ▄▄█▀                      ▄■ ▀▀              ▄ ▀     ▄▓▄                   ██▄
> ███▌                   ■▀                              ▀ ▄                  ███
> ███                                                                         ███
> ███ To all friends of the family and honorable rival groups"



Aus einer ihrer nfo Datein...

"To all frinds of the family and rival Groups" beinhaltet ja auch daß es sich um eine Gruppe handelt


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Juni 2012)

@TheChicky
Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr zu D3 schreiben, aber mach bitte keine Werbung für diese Leute, denn Aufmerksamkeit ist unter anderem einer der Antriebe für das was die machen.
Wäre nett von dir wenn du den Namen raus editierst, ohne Namen ändert sich ja trotzdem nichts an deiner Aussage. 

Fakt ist, es wurden bei der Beta bereits 10-15% emuliert, unmöglich glaube ich also nicht. Aber da ich sowieso keine Raubkopien nutze ist mir das im Grunde auch egal, außer es hat Auswirkungen auf den Kopierschutz anderer Hersteller, ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @TheChicky
> Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr zu D3 schreiben, aber mach bitte keine Werbung für diese Leute, denn Aufmerksamkeit ist unter anderem einer der Antriebe für das was die machen.
> Wäre nett von dir wenn du den Namen raus editierst, ohne Namen ändert sich ja trotzdem nichts an deiner Aussage.


Na aber man wird doch wohl noch mal einer Band etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken dürfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder von was habt ihr hier geschrieben?^^


----------



## Vordack (4. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Na aber man wird doch wohl noch mal einer Band etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken dürfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, SKID ROW. Das waren noch Zeiten...

Moment, was fällt mir da ein?

18 and Life, Slave to the Grind, I remember you und natürlcih Youth gone Wild 

Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild (With lyrics) - YouTube



Der Sebastian Bach war damals bei uns ein ganz großer


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, das war mal ne ganz große Nummer, die Band. Habe das persönlich aber nicht gehört.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Na aber man wird doch wohl noch mal einer Band etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken dürfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, so...Und zum Schluss ihres Live-Auftritts zerschmetter(te)n die Herren keine Gitarren, sondern PC und Notebooks, gell ?! ^^


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, so...Und zum Schluss ihres Live-Auftritts zerschmetter(te)n die Herren keine Gitarren, sondern PC und Notebooks, gell ?! ^^


Oder sie werfen mit Keksen um sich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Der Sebastian Bach war damals bei uns ein ganz großer


Welchen meinst du jetzt ? Den mit oder ohne Johann ?!


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.


 
sagt das Rind, bevor es zur Schlachtbank geführt wird. 



TheChicky schrieb:


> Die Kosten für Spieleentwicklung sind explosionsartig gestiegen...


 
...ach ...und das weisst Du genau weil? ...Wenn die Kosten derart gestiegen sind, wieso kann sich dann Runic Games leisten ein ähnliches Spiel (Torchlight 2) für einen Drittel oder gar einen Viertel des Preises von Diablo 3 zu verkaufen? ...



TheChicky schrieb:


> und kein Hersteller kann auf die zusätzlichen Einnahmen verzichten, die ein wirksamer (und das Client-Server-Modell ist nun mal der einzig wirksame) Kopierschutz bietet.


 
Facepalm... Wann werden es die Leute endlich begreifen? Eine Raubkopie (ein Unwort ohnegleichen, denn entweder ist etwas geraubt oder es ist kopiert, aber lassen wir das...) kann zu drei Resultaten führen. Zu welchem dieser drei Resultate es führt, lässt sich nicht beweisen:

- Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, anstatt es zu kaufen: Dem Entwickler entgeht ein Kauf.
- Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf.
- Jemand kopiert ein Spiel und findet es so toll, dass er beschliesst sich das Spiel zu kaufen: Der Entwickler VERDIENT an der Raubkopie.

In 2 dieser 3 Fälle entsteht dem Entwickler kein Schaden, in einem verdient er sogar daran.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Selbst wenn nur 20% der Millionen Raubkopierer das Spiel dadurch wirklich kaufen, anstatt darauf einfach zu verzichten, kann das schon die Überlebensgarantie für das Unternehmen sein.


 
Genausogut ist es möglich, dass sich ein Entwickler durch einen effektiven Kopierschutz wie always-on das eigene Grab schaufelt, weil die Unzufriedenheit der zahlenden Kunden wächst und die Käufe DANK Raubkopien ausbleiben...



TheChicky schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller, der die nötige Serverausstattung zur Verfügung stellen kann, wird das mittelfristig so machen. Sie wären blöd, wenn sie es nicht täten.


 
Sie wären blöd, wenn sie es täten.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Wärst du Hersteller von Multimillionen Dollar Spielen, verantwortlich für viele, viele Arbeitsplätze, würdest du es ganz genau so machen.



Nein, würde ich nicht, weil die Hypothese weder Hand noch Fuss hat, dass 1 Raubkopie = 1 entgangene Einnahme (oder meinetwegen auch 0,2 oder 0,0001). Das ist eine Annahme die durch nichts und wieder nichts belegt ist.


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, anstatt es zu kaufen: Dem Entwickler entgeht ein Kauf.
> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf.
> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel und findet es so toll, dass er beschliesst sich das Spiel zu kaufen: Der Entwickler VERDIENT an der Raubkopie.
> 
> In 2 dieser 3 Fälle entsteht dem Entwickler kein Schaden, in einem verdient er sogar daran.


Durchaus richtig. Allerdings sehe ich doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich jemand das Spiel dann nochmal kauft als eher gering an. Also kann sein, dass das vorkommt. Aber im Vergleich zur ersten Gruppe, werden das wohl verschwindend wenige Leute sein.
Vermute ich mal. Wenn man etwas schon hat, warum soll man dafür nochmal nachträglich Geld ausgeben?
OKay, eventuell um dann Multiplayer zu spielen, oder aus Anstand. Aber mal ehrlich: Meinst du de Gruppe wiegt die "Verlust"-Gruppe wieder auf?


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte euch den Spaß nicht verderben, aber darüber lachen kann ich nicht, denn diese Leute sind zum erheblichen Teil mit daran schuld, dass sich solche unsäglichen Alwas-Online DRMs irgendwann auf breiter Basis durchsetzen werden und am Ende steht Cloud-Only.

Es ist schon paradox, dass ich hoffen muss, dass es für D3 bald einen emulierten Server gibt, obwohl ich den überhaupt nicht nutzen werde, sondern nur damit nicht auch andere Hersteller auf den Zug aufspringen, zumindest dadurch dann hoffentlich nicht so schnell.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Durchaus richtig. Allerdings sehe ich doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich jemand das Spiel dann nochmal kauft als eher gering an. Also kann sein, dass das vorkommt. Aber im Vergleich zur ersten Gruppe, werden das wohl verschwindend wenige Leute sein.
> Vermute ich mal. Wenn man etwas schon hat, warum soll man dafür nochmal nachträglich Geld ausgeben?
> OKay, eventuell um dann Multiplayer zu spielen, oder aus Anstand. Aber mal ehrlich: Meinst du de Gruppe wiegt die "Verlust"-Gruppe wieder auf?



Ich behaupte schlicht und ergriffen, dass das grosse Gejammere betreffend Raubkopien auf unfundierten Annahmen besteht, die hier von einigen eifrig nachgeplappert werden. Auch das mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten: Worauf basierst Du diese? Auf Deine Menschenkenntnis? Meinst Du, die hält wissenschaftlichen Standards stand?

Und wieso gibt es trotz dieser riesigen Horde von Raubkopierern nach wie vor Spiele die sich OHNE Kopierschutz prächtig verkaufen (s. Minecraft)? Sind das alles Ausnahmen, die die Regel bestätigen?


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich behaupte schlicht und ergriffen, dass das grosse Gejammere betreffend Raubkopien auf unfundierten Annahmen besteht, die hier von einigen eifrig nachgeplappert werden. Auch das mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten: Worauf basierst Du diese? Auf Deine Menschenkenntnis? Meinst Du, die hält wissenschaftlichen Standards stand?


Was denn für "wissenschaftliche Standards"?  
Wenn es dazu eine glaubwürdige wissenschaftliche Untersuchung gab, dann verlinke diese bitte. Ansonsten ist meine Annahme genauso richtig oder falsch, wie deine.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Was denn für "wissenschaftliche Standards"?
> Wenn es dazu eine glaubwürdige wissenschaftliche Untersuchung gab, dann verlinke diese bitte. Ansonsten ist meine Annahme genauso richtig oder falsch, wie deine.



Genau das habe ich doch gesagt. Die Mehrheit der Kommentare hier nimmt einfach mal ohne handfesten Beweis an, dass der negative Effekt von Raubkopien Fakt ist. Weil es doch "logisch" ist. Weil ja die Verlustzahlen der Publisher irgendwoher stammen müssen. Weil eine Raubkopie inhärent bööööse ist.

Aber wenn Du Dich wirklich für's Thema interessierst, dann schau mal bei*** vorbei. Dort gibt es durchaus Artikel betreffend positiver Wirkung von Piraterie (also Raubkopien die nicht nur Games betreffend).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und wieso gibt es trotz dieser riesigen Horde von Raubkopierern nach wie vor Spiele die sich OHNE Kopierschutz prächtig verkaufen (s. Minecraft)? Sind das alles Ausnahmen, die die Regel bestätigen?


Ich denke Minecraft ist jetzt nicht DER ultimative Game-Kandidat, auf den es die Raubkopier-Szene so sehr abgesehen hat. Zudem ist das Teil nichtmal ein Vollpreis-Titel in der gewöhnlichen Ordnung von 40-45 Euro. Es ist ja nichtmal ein Spiel im klassischen Sinne, sondern mehr ein Editor-Instrument zum Aufbauen eigener Welten, wenn man so will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du Dich wirklich für's Thema interessierst, dann schau mal bei*** vorbei. Dort gibt es durchaus Artikel betreffend positiver Wirkung von Piraterie (also Raubkopien die nicht nur Games betreffend).


Alles was mit Piraterie zu tun hat kann nie und nimmer einem positiven Zweck dienen. Oder leben auf der Welt zuviele Robin Hoods ?!


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich denke Minecraft ist jetzt nicht DER ultimative Game-Kandidat, auf den es die Raubkopier-Szene so sehr abgesehen hat. Zudem ist das Teil nichtmal ein Vollpreis-Titel in der gewöhnlichen Ordnung von 40-45 Euro. Es ist ja nichtmal ein Spiel im klassischen Sinne, sondern mehr ein Editor-Instrument zum Aufbauen eigener Welten, wenn man so will.



Also doch eine Ausnahme, war ja klar...


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alles was mit Piraterie zu tun hat kann nie und nimmer einem positiven Zweck dienen. Oder leben auf der Welt zuviele Robin Hoods ?!



Nein, wir leben in einer Welt von Kleingeistern. Nur weil Du etwas nicht sehen kannst, gibt es das nicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also doch eine Ausnahme, war ja klar...


Dann nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel: "The Witcher 2". Die Entwickler haben letztens verkündet, dass sie ca. 1,7 Mio. Einheiten verkauft haben. Dabei haben sie auch auf jede Form von Kopierschutz verzichtet. Wer sagt denn bitte dass es trotzdem keine geringe Zahl an Raubkopien gibt ??? Man muss keine Wissenschaft draus machen um zu erahnen, dass illegale Downloads von "The Witcher 2" sicherlich auch in den Mio.-stelligen Bereich gehen...


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel: "The Witcher 2". Die Entwickler haben letztens verkündet, dass sie ca. 1,7 Mio. Einheiten verkauft haben. Dabei haben sie auch auf jede Form von Kopierschutz verzichtet. Wer sagt denn bitte dass es trotzdem keine geringe Zahl an Raubkopien gibt ??? Man muss keine Wissenschaft draus machen um zu erahnen, dass illegale Downloads von "The Witcher 2" sicherlich auch in den Mio.-stelligen Bereich gehen...



Na und? Nochmals: 3 sind die möglichen Folgen einer Raubkopie, bewiesen werden kann GAR KEINE.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nein, wir leben in einer Welt von Kleingeistern. Nur weil Du etwas nicht sehen kannst, gibt es das nicht?


 
Merke, wer sich in einer Diskussion so sehr in Absoluten versteift begibt sich damit idr. auf Argumentativen Treibsand und kann da gaaanz schnell untergehen



Frullo schrieb:


> Na und? Nochmals: 3 sind die möglichen Folgen einer Raubkopie, bewiesen werden kann GAR KEINE.


 
ja ne, das ist so ein Punkt den man auch "sich in die Tasche lügen" beschreiben kann
Mal ehrlich, wer ist denn bitte wirklich so Naiv zu glauben das ALLE da sich auch wirklich nicht das Spiel gekauft hätten, das behaupten zwar immer alle und das es damit ja keine Folgen hätte, aber das ist auch mehr deswegen um sein eigenes Gewissen ruhig zu stellen, denn wenn ich das nicht gekauft hätte, dann könnte ich es auch nicht spielen
Ich weiß, wer so Großspurig daher kommt und alle anderen die DIE WAHRHEIT nicht erkennen als Kleingeister bezeichnet wird dem Natürlich nicht zustimmen, eher im Treibsand versinken, aber wenn einem ein Spiel, Film, CD, whatever nicht soweit interesissiert, das er es nicht zum Vollpreis kaufen will, dann hat einer idr. die Chance das irgendwann später für nen Appel un nen Ei zu bekommen und wenn man dann immer noch kein Geld ausgeben will, ja dann muss man mal fragen warum man so ein Spiel dann überhaupt sich an tun will für das man nicht einmal bereit ist nen Zehner locker zu machen
Und so zerbröselt der Keks


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Na und? Nochmals: 3 sind die möglichen Folgen einer Raubkopie, bewiesen werden kann GAR KEINE.


Demnach gibt es also gar keine Raubkopien ?! Aaaaaaaaahh ja ! 
Allein zwei der drei von dir beschrieben Möglichkeiten sind völlig witzlos

"Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf."
Selbst wenn es ein Spiel ist, für welches der Spieler an sich wenig bis gar kein Interesse zeigt, bleibt eine Raubkopie eine Raubkopie, und somit wird der Entwickler um eine Einheit an Einnahmen betrogen. Was ist das überhaupt für ein Argument ?? "Ich habe mir nur ein Spiel illegal besorgt, welche ich im Grunde genommen eh nicht wollte..." OMG !!!

"Jemand kopiert ein Spiel und findet es so toll, dass er beschliesst sich das Spiel zu kaufen: Der Entwickler VERDIENT an der Raubkopie."
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich jemand ein Spiel nochmal LEGAL beschafft obwohl er es längst eine ILLEGALE Kopie besitzt halte ich für ausgesprochen gering bis unrealistisch. Als ob sich dann bei jedem Raubkopierer automatisch das schlechte Gewissen melden würde... Reines Wunschdenken, finde ich.


----------



## Vordack (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich doch gesagt. Die Mehrheit der Kommentare hier nimmt einfach mal ohne handfesten Beweis an, dass der negative Effekt von Raubkopien Fakt ist. Weil es doch "logisch" ist. Weil ja die Verlustzahlen der Publisher irgendwoher stammen müssen. Weil eine Raubkopie inhärent bööööse ist..



Gründe die PRO Raubkopierer sind gibt es genug. Man kann sich künstlich ganz einfach Argumente zurechtschustern, genauso wie Du es oben Gemacht hast.



> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, anstatt es zu kaufen: Dem Entwickler entgeht ein Kauf.
> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf.
> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel und findet es so toll, dass er beschliesst sich das Spiel zu kaufen: Der Entwickler VERDIENT an der Raubkopie.
> 
> In 2 dieser 3 Fälle entsteht dem Entwickler kein Schaden, in einem verdient er sogar daran.



Jetzt wird es interessant. Wenn Du so etwas BEHAUPTEST, BEHAUPTE ich jetzt einfach mal daß ca. 70% der Raubkopierer der ersten Kategorie anhören. *facepalm*

Mit Deiner Sichtweise hier andere als "Kelingeister" zu titulieren ist da schon sehr gewagt....


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Merke, wer sich in einer Diskussion so sehr in Absoluten versteift begibt sich damit idr. auf Argumentativen Treibsand und kann da gaaanz schnell untergehen


 
Und ich soll der sein, der in Absoluten argumentiert? Um gleich danach das von Dir zu lesen...



Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, das ist so ein Punkt den man auch "sich in die Tasche lügen" beschreiben kann
> Mal ehrlich, wer ist denn bitte wirklich so Naiv zu glauben das ALLE da sich auch wirklich nicht das Spiel gekauft hätten, das behaupten zwar immer alle und das es damit ja keine Folgen hätte, aber das ist auch mehr deswegen um sein eigenes Gewissen ruhig zu stellen



DAS ist absolut argumentiert. Ich behaupte die ganze Zeit, dass dies eine unbewiesene Annahme ist - räume von daher auch ein, dass das stimmen KANN aber eben nicht MUSS.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Demnach gibt es also gar keine Raubkopien ?! Aaaaaaaaahh ja !
> Allein zwei der drei von dir beschrieben Möglichkeiten sind völlig witzlos


 
Weniger witzlos als Deine Antwort.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf."
> Selbst wenn es ein Spiel ist, für welches der Spieler an sich wenig bis gar kein Interesse zeigt, bleibt eine Raubkopie eine Raubkopie, und somit wird der Entwickler um eine Einheit an Einnahmen betrogen. Was ist das überhaupt für ein Argument ?? "Ich habe mir nur ein Spiel illegal besorgt, welche ich im Grunde genommen eh nicht wollte..." OMG !!!


 
Schon mal etwas von Neugier gehört?



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Jemand kopiert ein Spiel und findet es so toll, dass er beschliesst sich das Spiel zu kaufen: Der Entwickler VERDIENT an der Raubkopie."
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich jemand ein Spiel nochmal LEGAL beschafft obwohl er es längst eine ILLEGALE Kopie besitzt halte ich für ausgesprochen gering bis unrealistisch. Als ob sich dann bei jedem Raubkopierer automatisch das schlechte Gewissen melden würde... Reines Wunschdenken, finde ich.



Hat überhaupt nichts mit schlechtem Gewissen zu tun, sondern damit dass die legale Kopie möglicherweise Vorteile bietet, die die Raubkopie nicht hat.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und ich soll der sein, der in Absoluten argumentiert? Um gleich danach das von Dir zu lesen...


 
Ja, bist du und du bist der der im Treibsand versinkt mit solchen Rechtfertigungsversuchen
Und vorallem warum steht auch da oben


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gründe die PRO Raubkopierer sind gibt es genug. Man kann sich künstlich ganz einfach Argumente zurechtschustern, genauso wie Du es oben Gemacht hast.


 
Hä?




Vordack schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es interessant. Wenn Du so etwas BEHAUPTEST, BEHAUPTE ich jetzt einfach mal daß ca. 70% der Raubkopierer der ersten Kategorie anhören. *facepalm*


 
Während ich behaupte, stellen Du und die anderen Apologeten es als Fakt hin.



Vordack schrieb:


> Mit Deiner Sichtweise hier andere als "Kelingeister" zu titulieren ist da schon sehr gewagt....


 
Wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt!


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, bist du und du bist der der im Treibsand versinkt mit solchen Rechtfertigungsversuchen
> Und vorallem warum steht auch da oben



Womit Dir die Argumente ausgegangen wären...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weniger witzlos als Deine Antwort.


Ist unter meinem Niveau, um darauf nochwas zu kommentieren. 


Frullo schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Neugier gehört?


So genannte "Neugier" ist aber kein Freischein zum Beziehen illegaler Kopien, mein Herr. 


Frullo schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt nichts mit schlechtem Gewissen zu tun, sondern damit dass die legale Kopie möglicherweise Vorteile bietet, die die Raubkopie nicht hat.


Definiere LEGALE Kopie ! Da wäre ich mal SEHR gespannt... 
Legale Kopien gibt es nicht. Entweder Original oder eben NICHT Original.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wer so Großspurig daher kommt und alle anderen die DIE WAHRHEIT nicht erkennen als Kleingeister bezeichnet wird dem Natürlich nicht zustimmen, eher im Treibsand versinken, aber wenn einem ein Spiel, Film, CD, whatever nicht soweit interesissiert, das er es nicht zum Vollpreis kaufen will, dann hat einer idr. die Chance das irgendwann später für nen Appel un nen Ei zu bekommen und wenn man dann immer noch kein Geld ausgeben will, ja dann muss man mal fragen warum man so ein Spiel dann überhaupt sich an tun will für das man nicht einmal bereit ist nen Zehner locker zu machen
> Und so zerbröselt der Keks



Nochmal für alle die des Lesens mächtig sind: Ich BEHAUPTE, dass der negative Effekt von Raubkopien NICHT BEWIESEN werden kann. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Womit Dir die Argumente ausgegangen wären...


 
nein, denn damit bestätigt sich nur meine Vorhersage, das dem eh nicht zustimmen willst und das auch kein Stück darauf eingehen willst zeigt auch das wohl eher dir die Argumente ausgehen, wenn noch nicht mal so einem Kleingeist seine These widerlegen kannst, dass das alles ausreden sind und das man Spiele für die man kein Geld ausgeben will auch einfach nicht hat
Wie gesagt, so zerbröselt der Keks


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist unter meinem Niveau, um darauf nochwas zu kommentieren.


 
Hätte ich auch schreiben können, war mir aber zu langweilig 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So genannte "Neugier" ist aber kein Freischein zum Beziehen illegaler Kopien, mein Herr.


 
Schön das Thema gewechselt, ich beisse hier aber nicht an. Das Raubkopien illegal sind ist Fakt, darüber brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu diskutieren.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Definiere LEGALE Kopie ! Da wäre ich mal SEHR gespannt...
> Legale Kopien gibt es nicht. Entweder Original oder eben NICHT Original.


 
Ach so, Bits und Bytes sind keine Kopien anderer Bits und Bytes... Du hälst NIE das Original in Händen sondern lediglich eine legale Kopie davon - aber wenn Du wirklich Semantik betreiben willst, nur zu...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle die des Lesens mächtig sind: Ich BEHAUPTE, dass der negative Effekt von Raubkopien NICHT BEWIESEN werden kann. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


Kannst DU denn den... ... "positiven" Effekt denn beweisen ?!

Edit:
Langsam frage ich mich warum ich überhaupt Lebenszeit darauf verschwende mit jemanden zu diskutieren der an keiner stichhaltigen Argumentation interessiert ist...


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, denn damit bestätigt sich nur meine Vorhersage, das dem eh nicht zustimmen willst und das auch kein Stück darauf eingehen willst zeigt auch das wohl eher dir die Argumente ausgehen, wenn noch nicht mal so einem Kleingeist seine These widerlegen kannst, dass das alles ausreden sind und das man Spiele für die man kein Geld ausgeben will auch einfach nicht hat
> Wie gesagt, so zerbröselt der Keks



Das etwas eine Ausrede ist ist nichts anderes als eine BEHAUPTUNG und kein BEWEIS. Warum soll ich auf eine Behauptung eingehen die sich weder bestätigen noch widerlegen lässt? Genauso wie die BEHAUPTUNG, Raubkopien würden Schaden anrichten. Es ist eine BEHAUPTUNG. Sie kann wahr sein, sie kann falsch sein oder sie kann so komplex sein, dass sie irgendwo dazwischen liegt.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kannst DU denn den... ... "positiven" Effekt denn beweisen ?!



Nein, habe ich das jemals behauptet? Lies meine Postings nochmals und es wird Dir wie Schuppen von den Augen fallen: Aber weil's Du bist wiederhole ich es doch nochmals:

Es gibt 3 mögliche Effekte einer Raubkopie und keiner dieser 3 Effekte kann BEWIESEN WERDEN.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Langsam frage ich mich warum ich überhaupt Lebenszeit darauf verschwende mit jemanden zu diskutieren der an keiner stichhaltigen Argumentation interessiert ist...



Stichhaltig? Autsch...


----------



## Vordack (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> 
> > Mein Zitat aus dem Kontext reissen und dann mit Hä? antworten hab ich gerne (ein Beispiel war darunter aufgeführt).
> ...


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal festhalten was Du behauptest. Was behauptest Du denn? Du behauptest das Raubkopierer gar nicht so schädigend sind wie von den Fimen dargestellt.


 
Falsch. Ich behaupte, dass die schädigende Wirkung nicht bewiesen werden kann. Wenn Du den Unterschied nicht erkennst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion.



Vordack schrieb:


> Weil Du, in Gegensatz zu den Firmen, keine genauen Zahlen hast. Weil Du, im Gegensatz zu vielen Menschen die in solchen Firmen arbeitest, vergleichseise wenig Hintergrundwissen hast.


 
Genaue Zahlen worüber? Wie viele Raubkopien gezogen wurden? Etwas anderes (und selbst das sind approximative Werte) kann gar nicht ermittelt werden. Ob eine Raubkopie ein entgangener Kauf ist oder nicht, darüber haben die Unternehmen keine Zahlen, weil man Intention nicht quantifizieren kann.



Vordack schrieb:


> Deswegen behauptest Du. Weil dir zu viele Hintergrundinfos fehlen. Das schöne ist ja dass man behaupten kann was man will



Ich behaupte WEIL die Infos fehlen. Genau das ist es, was ich die ganze Zeit mitzuteilen versuche.


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Juni 2012)

Da man also weder die positive noch die negative Wirkung von Raubkopien beweisen kann (wobei man schon´ziemlich naiv sein muss, um zu glauben, dass die positive überwiegen würde), ist es doch verständlich wenn die Firmen die Kontrolle über die Anzahl der sich im Umlauf befindenden Kopien haben möchen. Durch ihr Always-On-System.
Oder worum gehts bei deiner Argumentation genau?


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Da man also weder die positive noch die negative Wirkung von Raubkopien beweisen kann (wobei man schon´ziemlich naiv sein muss, um zu glauben, dass die positive überwiegen würde)


 
Naiv ist besser als voreingenommen - aber eben, ich glaube gar nichts, wohingegen Du ja schon mal eine Tendenz outest...



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ist es doch verständlich wenn die Firmen die Kontrolle über die Anzahl der sich im Umlauf befindenden Kopien haben möchen. Durch ihr Always-On-System.


 
Verständlich? Ja, die Argumentation dahinter kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich sie eben nicht befürworte. Aus einem ziemlich einfachen Grund: Die Zeche jeden Kopierschutzes bezahlen IMMER die ehrlichen Käufer. Mag ja sogar sein, dass man dadurch Raubkopien unterbindet. Und es mag sogar sein, dass dadurch höhere Verkaufzahlen erreicht werden. Aber ich als ehrlicher Käufer bin der Geprellte, weil ich nicht immer dann spielen kann, wann ich will und weil ich im Singleplayer Aussetzer habe, die technisch gesehen vermeidbar wären.

Blizzard mag mit D3 kurzfristig an mir verdient haben. Langfristig müssen sie aber bei mir einen Verlust einfahren.


----------



## onaccdesaster (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also Raubkopierer und Hacker gab es und wird es immer geben und ich finde wenn jemand ein Spiel hackt und in Umlauf bringt dann ist das ein Strafdelikt und dem Urheber eines Spiels ensteht ein Schaden da er für dieses Spiel kein Geld bekommt. So siehts aus.

Ich kann die Firmen wie Blizzard, Ubisoft und EA schon verstehen in dieser Hinsicht aber sehe es absolut nicht ein das wir ehrlichen Käufer dann diesen bescheuerten Online- und Accountzwang hinnehmen sollen. Ich bestehe auf das RECHT mein Spiel wieder verkaufen zu können denn fast alles was man käuft kann man auch wieder verkaufen! NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE. ONLINE- UND ACCOUNTZWANG IST NUR GEWINNMAXIMIERUNG UND VERNICHTUNG DES GEBRAUCHTSPIELEMARKTES! Schaut auf Amazon dann seht ihr wieviele gebrauchte Spiele man von Anno2070, Siedler 7 oder Starcraft 2 kaufen kann. Fast keine und sollte es doch Angebote geben dann käuft man ein angefangenes Spiel mit Account eines Anderen.

Ich spiele seit 24 Jahren Computerspiele und diese DRM-Methoden sind einfach nur Abzocke!! Seit 24 Jahren ist es gut gegangen und die Entwickler und Publisher sind gewachsen. Zu vermerken ist auch das die Spiele-Industrie viel mehr Umsatz und Gewinne macht als die Film- und Musik-Industrie zusammen. Fakt ist das die Spiele oder der Spielspass nicht mehr im Vordergrund stehen sondern nur noch die Profitgier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RunicGames hat Torchlight entwickelt und man kann es für 10€ kaufen. Im Juli kommt Torchlight 2 und es kostet 20€. Ohne DRM-Zwang! 
Es geht doch noch heutzutage Spiele günstig zu entwickeln und zu einem fairen Preis anzubieten!! Wenn ich sehe das Diablo 2, ein uraltes Game mit Addon noch 20€ kostet da sieht man was Blizzard ist!!!!!

Ich hoffe auf Abschaffung dieser "Enteignung" durch DRM solcher "unehrenhaften" Publisher!

Grüße


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Naiv ist besser als voreingenommen - aber eben, ich glaube gar nichts, wohingegen Du ja schon mal eine Tendenz outest...


Zum Glück aber hat uns die Natur mit Hirn gesegnet, so dass man mit logischem Denken und seiner Lebens- und Menschenerfahrung gewisse Sachverhalte selbständig einordnen kann, ohne immer einer wissenschaftliche Erhebung bemühen zu müssen.



> Verständlich? Ja, die Argumentation dahinter kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich sie eben nicht befürworte. Aus einem ziemlich einfachen Grund: Die Zeche jeden Kopierschutzes bezahlen IMMER die ehrlichen Käufer. Mag ja sogar sein, dass man dadurch Raubkopien unterbindet. Und es mag sogar sein, dass dadurch höhere Verkaufzahlen erreicht werden. Aber ich als ehrlicher Käufer bin der Geprellte, weil ich nicht immer dann spielen kann, wann ich will und weil ich im Singleplayer Aussetzer habe, die technisch gesehen vermeidbar wären.


Sehe ich ganz genau so!


> Blizzard mag mit D3 kurzfristig an mir verdient haben. Langfristig müssen sie aber bei mir einen Verlust einfahren.


Ich habe es mir noch nicht geholt und überlege noch


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Zum Glück aber hat uns die Natur mit Hirn gesegnet, so dass man mit logischem Denken und seiner Lebens- und Menschenerfahrung gewisse Sachverhalte selbständig einordnen kann, ohne immer einer wissenschaftliche Erhebung bemühen zu müssen.


 
Dann ist es umso erstaunlicher, wenn Behauptungen wie bare Münze behandelt werden. Vielleicht hat man ja dann etwas nicht gänzlich durchdacht. Da ist wissenschaftliche Methodik doch ganz hilfreich, um die Fallstricke sogenannter Logik zu erkennen, vor allem wenn Lebens- und Menschenerfahrung gewisse Plausibilitäten suggerieren...



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir noch nicht geholt und überlege noch



Dann warst Du weiser als ich. Heute würde ich es mir nicht mehr holen sondern wie Du - abwarten.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...ach ...und das weisst Du genau weil? ...Wenn die Kosten derart gestiegen sind, wieso kann sich dann Runic Games leisten ein ähnliches Spiel (Torchlight 2) für einen Drittel oder gar einen Viertel des Preises von Diablo 3 zu verkaufen? ...


Warten wir doch erst mal ab, was TL2 für eine Qualität zu bieten hat.



> Facepalm... Wann werden es die Leute endlich begreifen? Eine Raubkopie (ein Unwort ohnegleichen, denn entweder ist etwas geraubt oder es ist kopiert, aber lassen wir das...) kann zu drei Resultaten führen. Zu welchem dieser drei Resultate es führt, lässt sich nicht beweisen:
> 
> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, anstatt es zu kaufen: Dem Entwickler entgeht ein Kauf.
> - Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf.
> ...


Betrachten wir doch einfach mal den Fall:
_"- Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf."_
Denn da gibt es auch wieder verschiedene Untergruppen:
- "Aus Versehen" runtergeladen oder "nur, um zu sehen, wie scheiße das Spiel wirklich ist"
- Der Raubkopierer hätte gar nicht das Geld, um sich Spiele kaufen zu können
- Der Raubkopierer hätte sich das Spiel gekauft, aber als er die Raubkopie als "Demo" gespielt hat, hat es ihm nicht mehr gefallen
- Der Raubkopierer kauft sich NIE Spiele, weil er nicht einsieht, für etwas zu zahlen, was er doch auch genauso "umsonst" kriegen kann.

Abgesehen davon: 
Selbst wenn man jetzt eine vollständige Aufzählung machen würde, kann man nicht die Gleichung 
"2 ohne Verlust" - "1 mit Verlust" + "1 mit Gewinn" = 0
aufstellen.Sonst hätten ja auch bei Wahlen alle Parteien die absolut gleiche Stimmenzahl ...  



> Nein, würde ich nicht, weil die Hypothese weder Hand noch Fuss hat, dass 1 Raubkopie = 1 entgangene Einnahme (oder meinetwegen auch 0,2 oder 0,0001). Das ist eine Annahme die durch nichts und wieder nichts belegt ist.


Daß Raubkopien _keinen_ wirtschaftlichen Schaden produzieren, ist aber ebensowenig haltbar.



Frullo schrieb:


> Und wieso gibt es trotz dieser riesigen Horde von Raubkopierern nach wie vor Spiele die sich OHNE Kopierschutz prächtig verkaufen (s. Minecraft)?


... muss man sich bei Minecraft nicht mit seinem Account einloggen ...?



Frullo schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Neugier gehört?


Schon mal was von Demos, Vorabberichten, Tests, Let's Plays und fachmännischer Beratung in einem Spieleladen deiner Wahl gehört?

PS: Nein, ich meine nicht Satürn und Media Murks, sondern richtige Spieleläden.


----------



## ThomasNolte1968 (4. Juni 2012)

Da sich Blizzard nunmal dazu entschieden hat, das man das komplette Spiel sowohl im Multiplayer als auch im Singleplayer nur über das Battle.net spielen kann und sich dementsprechend auf dem eigenen Rechner nur die Grafik -und Sounddateien befinden - somit sämtliche Spielmechaniken, Charakter und Scripts sind auf Battle.net-Servern gespeichert und serverseitig ausgeführt werden. Besitzt man eigentlich gar kein Game! Demnach sollte Diablo 3 - Diablo 3 Online heißen!

Des weiteren ist euch der Fehler 37 bestens bekannt nicht war? Ihr wollt einfach nur den Singleplayer spielen, könnt es aber meistens nicht, weil die Server rumspinnen, überlastet sind und euch einfach nicht drauf lassen? Willkommen in der neuen Welt von Diablo, Willkommen in der Welt von Blizzard. Willkommen in der Welt des Cloud-Gaming.
Vorteile? Wenige.
Nachteile? Sehr viele.
Warum muß ich online sein, wenn ich offline spielen will? Damit Blizzard euch unter Kontrolle hat.
Euch war das alles egal, ihr habt schon hingeblättert und den Weg für andere Hersteller frei gemacht. Wenn es einen Hype gibt, wird blind gekauft, statt mal sein Gehirn einzuschalten. Und jetzt wird rumgeheult... aber seien wir doch ehrlich - es war doch vorher schon klar! Geht in die Läden und kauft euch Spiele die es verdient haben... und lasst euch verdammt noch mal nicht verarschen!
Denn jetzt rumzujancken und einen Offline-Modus wollen, nein das finde ich nicht OK! Schließlich habt Ihr das alle vorher gewußt (zumindest solltert Ihr!) und mal nachzudenken hat auch noch niemanden geschadet!
Ihr seid doch alle selber schuld das sich so etwas auf den Markt etabliert! Traurig, aber letztendlich wahr!
Das schlimmst sind dann noch die Spielemagazine und Seiten im Netzt die über so etwas noch berichten anstatt es zu boykottieren. Sie sollten eher davor warnen als es zu testen!
Aber nein, warum auch. Könnte da Geld eine größere Rolle spielen?!


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2012)

Hmmh also um mal bei der Diskusion mitzumachen behaupte ich das an dem Raubkopie Problem  auch Hersteller die schuld sind.
Nehmen wir BF3: Da hab ich nen SP der 5 Stunden dauert, wenn mich nun MP gar nicht interessiert soll ich 60 Euro ausgeben und muß Online Sein obwohl ich gar nicht MP Spiele. Patches kann man auch nur noch über Origin laden und nicht mehr so wie früher zb bei nem Kumpel. 
Da möchte ich nicht wissen wie viele Leute sich das Game bei nem Kumpel laden oder laden lassen weil ihr Internet die Menge nicht laden kann oder weil sie kein Netz haben, genau das gleiche mit Steam Games. Der Zwang etwas machen zu müssen führt doch wohl die meisten Leute erst zu den Raubkopien. Die Leute sind halt so,wenn sie etwas haben wollen besorgen sie es sich, geht das nicht mit originalen aus den oben genannten gründen dann halt über nen anderen WEG. Ich glaube nicht das jeder zuerst an ne Raubkopie denkt wenn ein neues Game vorgestellt wird, ich denk das kommt wenn man dann liest das der SP etwa 4 bis 6 Stunden dauert, man immer Online sein muß und und und. Dazu kommen die DLC ab Erscheinungsdatum und so weiter. Es gibt vile Leute die können halt nicht jede Woche / Monat 60 oder mehr Euro für Spiele ausgeben.
Wenn man dann ein Spiel kauft und es 1 Woche Spielen kann und dann den Patch nimmer laden kann wegen fehlendem oder langsamen Internet braucht sich doch keiner zu wundern wenn derjenige das nächste mal zu ner Raubkopie greift. 

Dazu kommt der wahnsinnige Preis, warum sind die Spiele so teuer?? Weil die Hersteller Unsummen in Werbung und immer bessere Grafik investieren, die Frage ist nur wer das denn wirklich braucht?? Um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, was hab ich von der Ultra Grafik in BF3?? Rennt der normale Gamer übers Schlachtfeld und schaut sich die Gegend an?? Da könnte man mit Sicherheit zu Gunsten des Preises die Sache etwas langsamer angehen lassen , aber das geht ja nicht da man ja was zum Vorzeigen braucht, mit ner 4 Stunden Story kann man ja nicht angeben.

Ne Raubkopie ist nix gutes das wissen wir wohl alle, aber vielleicht sollten die Hersteller sich mal fragen warum ihr Spiel illegal besorgt wird anstatt das die Leute es kaufen.

Aber das wollen die nicht, einzige Reaktion darauf ist das die Spiele noch mehr Kopierschutz bekommen und die Hersteller nun auch versuchen den Gebrauchthandel Markt zu unterbinden, was wohl wieder mehr Raubkopien fördern wird. 

Die Qualität der Spiele hat in den letzten 5-8 Jahren in meinen Augen erheblich abgenommen und seid der Zeit ist auch die Raubkopie DAS Thema der Spiele Industrie ,liegt natürlich nicht an ihnen selber sondern nur an den Bösen Menschen die nicht mehr bereit sind für jeden Müll ne Menge Geld zu zahlen. Mincraft und Angry Birds sind da ein gutes Positiv Beispiel, beides Gute Spiele die Bezahlbar sind und deshalb auch gekauft werdern.  Würde BF3 und Co. 30 oder 40 Euro kosten und Patches wären überall verfügbar und man könnte nach ner Aktivierung Spielen wann und wo man will, brächte sich keiner Gedanken zu machen wegen den paar Kopien die es dann noch gibt. Aber warum sollte man als Hersteller den Fehler bei sich suchen wenn es doch leichter ist den Schwarzen Peter anderen zu zustecken.
Vielleicht und ich sage nur Vielleicht ist es gut das es immer mehr Raubkopien gibt, vielleicht merken die Hersteller dann das es so,wie sie es machen, nicht der richtige WEG ist.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warten wir doch erst mal ab, was TL2 für eine Qualität zu bieten hat.


 
Warum warten? Vergleichen Wir TL mit D2...



Worrel schrieb:


> Betrachten wir doch einfach mal den Fall:
> _"- Jemand kopiert ein Spiel, welches er sich ansonsten NIE gekauft hätte: Dem Entwickler entgeht KEIN Kauf."_
> Denn da gibt es auch wieder verschiedene Untergruppen:
> - "Aus Versehen" runtergeladen oder "nur, um zu sehen, wie scheiße das Spiel wirklich ist"
> ...


 
Wir können noch viel mehr Fälle aufstellen:

- Der Raubkopierer lädt sich das Spiel herunter, weil er sich nicht das Original mit irgendwelchen Rootkits antun will.
- Der Raubkopierer lädt sich das Spiel herunter, weil ihm sein Original abhanden gekommen ist.
- Der Raubkopierer lädt sich das Spiel herunter, weil er 18 ist und die ungeschnittene Fassung spielen möchte.
- Der Raubkopierer lädt sich das Spiel herunter, weil ihm die Demo für eine Kaufentscheidung nicht ausreicht.
- Der Raubkopierer lädt sich das Spiel herunter, weil er das Spiel zwar bestellt und bezahlt hat, es aber noch nicht bei ihm eingetroffen ist.

...

Wir können noch viele weitere mehr oder minder sinnvolle Beispiele aufführen. Grundsätzlich sind und bleiben die Möglichkeiten aber tatsächlich 3:

- Dem Entwickler entgeht eine Einnahme
- Dem Entwickler engeht keine Einnahme
- Der Entwickler erhält eine Einnahme



Worrel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon:
> Selbst wenn man jetzt eine vollständige Aufzählung machen würde, kann man nicht die Gleichung
> "2 ohne Verlust" - "1 mit Verlust" + "1 mit Gewinn" = 0
> aufstellen.Sonst hätten ja auch bei Wahlen alle Parteien die absolut gleiche Stimmenzahl ...


 
Diese Gleichung habe ich auch nicht gemacht. Ich behaupte die längste Zeite 1x - 1y + 1z = n. Da sich weder x, y noch z beziffern lassen bleibt n unbekannt. Wann darf ich damit rechnen, dass diese Aussage jedem der sie liest klar wird?



Worrel schrieb:


> Daß Raubkopien _keinen_ wirtschaftlichen Schaden produzieren, ist aber ebensowenig haltbar.


 
Einverstanden. Ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr lesen, dass diese Annahme (=wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht auf jeden Fall) ständig als sakrosante Wahrheit verbreitet wird.



Worrel schrieb:


> ... muss man sich bei Minecraft nicht mit seinem Account einloggen ...?



Trotzdem sind Raubkopien im Umlauf. Und was Notch davon hält, kannst Dir ja mal googlen...



Worrel schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Demos, Vorabberichten, Tests, Let's Plays und fachmännischer Beratung in einem Spieleladen deiner Wahl gehört?


 
Demos: Aufgrund einer solchen Sacred 2 gekauft. Demo lief einwandfrei, Spiel lief scheisse. Demo <> Spiel.
Vorabberichte, Tests, Let's Plays, fachmännische Beratung: Sorry, ich bin ich. Der Vorabbericht und der Test und die fachmännische Beratung mögen eine Hilfe sein, ebensogut können sie mich in die Irre führen. Bevor ich nicht selbst unter meinen Bedingungen Hand angelegt habe, kann ich kein Urteil fällen. Bei Blizzard habe ich stets die Katze im Sack gekauft, weil ich Blizzard vertraut habe. Das wird (zumindest für lange Zeit) nicht wieder vorkommen.



Worrel schrieb:


> PS: Nein, ich meine nicht Satürn und Media Murks, sondern richtige Spieleläden.



Und der Fachmann kennt meinen Geschmack, meinen PC mit all seinen individuellen Macken und meine Spielgewohnheiten? ...


----------

